# looking for the fuse for the truma water heater fiat ducato



## philbre (Nov 13, 2008)

i know there are many in the glove box

& more on the control panel above the habitation door

are there more besides?

Im specifically looking for the fuse for the truma water heater


----------



## dipsticks (Aug 2, 2007)

Our Truma water heater has a 10amp fuse in the switch itself directly adjacent to the switch on the same plate. Don't know if that helps.


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Before you pull the fuses to bits, take the cover off the outside vent - if your water heater is switching on and then switching off again, it is invariably because you forgot to take the cover off. Eveeryone does it once - we've done it more than once 8O :lol: 

Mrs D


----------



## philbre (Nov 13, 2008)

**** said:


> Before you pull the fuses to bits, take the cover off the outside vent - if your water heater is switching on and then switching off again, it is invariably because you forgot to take the cover off. Eveeryone does it once - we've done it more than once 8O :lol:
> 
> Mrs D


thanx Mrs D

i have hot water again..........................

men eh!


----------

